# airport et neufbox sfr



## indiana (4 Septembre 2009)

bonjour, j'ai griller ma vieille neufbox trio3c et sfr ma renvoyer une neufbox sfr. Le reseau wifi de la box apparait bien dans airport et je peut me connecté a internet.Mais par contre si je me connecte ,toujours avec airport a mon reseau sansfil perso (celui la que je me servait avant pour internet.) airport me dit "airport est connecté et vous etes connecte a internet"sauf que internet ne marche pas et cela me dit "impossible de trouver l'hote ppoe". Alors je sais bien que je peut passer par le wifi de la box mais sur mon reseau perso j'ai mon imprimante ainsi que ma musique ,alors a chaque fois il faut basculer d'un reseau a l'autre!! si quelqu'un a une info ?
je pense que c'est un probleme de parametrage mais ou ?


----------



## zebulon35 (4 Septembre 2009)

on ne peux être connecté à 2 réseaux sans fil en même temps .

il faut donner plus d'infos sur ton "réseau sans fil perso" (borne apple airport express ?)avant de t'aider

si c'est une borne apple airport express (musique et imprimante comme tu dis) il faut paramètrer le réseau sans fil de la borne airport apple pour qu'il se confonde avec le réseau sans fil neufbox, comme çà tu pourras surfer, imprimer et écouter la musique sans changer de réseau.

on utilise "utilitaire airport" qui se trouve dans le dossier application>utilitaires

1- connecter la borne airport au secteur, le cordon usb de votre imprimante sur la borne airport et mettre sous tension l'imprimante (installer les driver de l'imprimante avant si nécessaire )
2- attendre qq minutes et lancer utilitaire airport
3- il va détecter la borne airport et proposer de la paramétrer
4- choisir "accéder à un réseau sans fil": choisir la neufbox, il va donc vous demander ou pas la clé wap de la neufbox (en tout cas avec une livebox orange c'est comme çà)

à partir de là, le réseau de la borne airport est confondu avec celui de la neufboxbox.

5-aller ensuite dans préférences systèmes et imprimantes
6-ajouter une imprimante: le mac va détecter celle qui est connectée à la borne airport, donner lui un nom (chez moi c'est canon ip 4200 wifi ) et c'est tout

@+


----------



## indiana (5 Septembre 2009)

bonjour, tu me demande plus d'info sur mon reseau sansfil.
c'est ma borne airport express ,et j'avait creer un reseau sans fil disons "sansfil" ou etait relié mon imprimante et ma musique ainsi que la neufbox trio3c. bon simplement il mon envoyer une nouvelle boxsfr et depuis impossible de me connecter a internet via airport.Dans les reseau detecter par la borne airport mon reseau "sansfil" apparait ,quand je clique dessus je me connecte (imprimante fonctionne ainsi que la musique) mais quand je clique sur le menu deroulant sur connecté une phrase apparait a coter du signal airpot me disant "recherche hote ppoe et il ne le trouve jamais .Par contre je recois bien le signal wifi de la box avec la borne ,et cela marche mais comme expliquer hier pour me servir de mon imprimante ou de ma musique il faut que je bascule sur mon reseau "sansfil".
J'ai essayer ce que tu ma dit hier et en fait le souci c'est que quand je branche la borne apres avoir lancer l'utilitaire airport il ne la detecte pas, pour qu'il la detecte il faut que je la connecte a mon reseau "sansfil".
J'ai ensuite essayer de creer un nouveau resau en repartant a zero mais meme resultat.
Je pense que c'est un probleme avec ppoe.
puisque mon imprimante et ma musique fonctionne.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------

alors la je ne comprends plus rien ou je suis vraiment abruti!!
quand je debranche ma borne airport express j'ai toujours le signal airpot en haut a droite et je peut toujours me connecter via le reseau wifi de la box.alors que jusqua present quand je debrancher la borne le signal airport ne recevez plus rien.
la je plante serieusement!!!


----------



## jmos (5 Septembre 2009)

Je ne comprends pas ton schéma de réseau:
1) c'est ta box qui fait modem et routeur ou juste modem ?
2) la borne airport fait le wifi seul (mode pont ) ou wifi et routage ( mode routeur ) ?
3) la borne est configurée en extension du réseau Wifi généré par ta box ? c'est ce qui est expliqué dans le post de zebulon 35

Unautre schéma valable est de fermer le wifi sur la neuf box, et utiliser le wifi de la borne airport ( et connecter la borne en ethernet à la neuf box). Tu peux connecter directement sur la borne ton imprimante pour en faire une imprimant réseau. Tu configures le réseau avec utilitaires airport sur le mac ( dans ton dossier applications/utilitaires ).


----------



## indiana (6 Septembre 2009)

bonjour et merci, alors j'ai fait un reset de la borne (appuyer sur le reset en branchant la borne),pour recommencer a zero, mais quand je procede de la facon que donne zebulon35 ,"brancher la borne puis ouvrir utilitaire airport" ben il ne la detecte pas(la borne).
je ne sais pas repondre a ce que demande JMOS car je ne le sait pas!!!
Tous ce que je sais c'est que avec ma vieille trio 3c cela marcher nickel.la cela marche mais en passant par le wifi de la box.(sans la borne) ,j'ai essayer plusieur truc et cela ne veut pas marcher.
alors oublions ce que j'ai dit avant, et admettons que je vienne d'acheter un mac hier et une borne comment parametrer le tout pour que je puisse me servir d'internet et de mon imprimante ainsi que de airtunes.


----------



## olaf1966 (6 Septembre 2009)

Afin d'obtenir les meilleures performances, il te faut utiliser le wifi de ton airport express (wifi N) car la box est moins rapide (wifi G). Pour connecter le réseau wifi à ta neufbox, tu dois utiliser un câble ethernet reliant ta box à la borne airport.
http://www.apple.com/fr/airportexpress/setup.html


----------



## jmos (7 Septembre 2009)

Pour bien faire les choses, tu dois connecter ta box par un câble ethernet à ta borne.
Ensuite tu désactives le Wifi sur la box: lancer Safari et aller sur l'adresse IP 192.168.1.1, ce qui va te donner l'accès aux paramètres de la neuf box.
Tu dois aller sur Wifi; il va te demander ton identifiant, c'est "admin" et ton mot de passe, qui est la cle WPA inscrite au dos de la box. Tu désactives alors le wifi.
Tu branches la borne sur le secteur, elle va se lancer et commencer à émettre et tu lances l'utilitaire Airport dans ton dossier Applications/Utilitaires. Le Mac va détecter la borne même si le réseau n'est pas encore crée ( évidement si Airport est activé sur le Mac).Tu suis alors les indications données par l'Assistant de configuration, mais tu peux aussi utiliser Configuration manuelle: tu veux créer un réseau Wifi ( clef WPA, à toi de choisir ton mot de passe, pas celui de la box ). Les autres options comme l'extension d'un réseau existant ou le WDS ne semblent pas pour toi. La configuration la plus simple est la meilleure( IPV4, via DHCP), c'est celle qui est suggérée par défaut dans les diverses options.
Le seul  débat consiste à décider si tu veux faire faire le routage Internet par la box ou par la borne, je n'ai pas d'avis sur la question, chez moi le routage est fait par la box, pour ne pas avoir à changer les DNS de SFR ( c'est possible si on veut... on peut utiliser Open DNS par exemple).
Quand le réseau est crée ( la borne va se relancer ), tu seras automatiquement en N entre le Mac et la borne, les appareils ne supportant pas le 802.11 n sont automatiquement reliés en g, c'est transparent pour toi. 
Tu peux connecter ton imprimante sur la borne pour en faire une imprimante réseau.
Et si tu as un problème, je te conseille ce site:
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

Les podcasts vidéos sont disponibles sur iTunes et il y en a un sur la configuration d'une Time Capsule: pour la partie réseau, c'est équivalent à une borne airport.


----------



## indiana (7 Septembre 2009)

bonjour et merci de repondre.
alors je vais essayer ce que vous m'avez dit mais bizzarement ,depuis que j'ai fait le reset  la borne est brancher ,couleur verte ,internet ok (sur le reeau wifi de la box), et sans rien toucher meme mon imprimante fonctionne. alors que dans le signal airport en haut a droite "les arcs de cercles"  , la borne n'apparait meme pas!!j'ai juste le reseau wifi de la box , le neuf hotspot et le reseau du voisin.
pour le moment je vais rester comme cela et si je vois que cela rame un peu en terme de debit je ferais ce que vous m'avez indiqués.
mais quelle est vraiment la difference de debit entre le wifi G et le N.
merci


----------



## janusatisland (7 Septembre 2009)

box en mode bridge et non ppoe et conexnion airport à la box en éthernet


----------



## olaf1966 (7 Septembre 2009)

indiana a dit:


> mais quelle est vraiment la difference de debit entre le wifi G et le N.
> merci



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wifi#Les_diff.C3.A9rentes_.C2.AB_normes_.C2.BB_Wi-Fi

Pour surfer sur le net, ton wifi (même G) sera toujours plus rapide que les capacités de l'ADSL, c'est complètement transparent.

Pour les autres applications et surtout lorsqu'on partage un disque dur ou des données en réseau, le wifi N est environ deux fois plus rapide.


----------



## indiana (8 Septembre 2009)

bonjour, si je comprends bien ma borne airport express ne me sert plus a rien. ou plutot elle fait car meme le pont entre la box et le mac.


----------



## zebulon35 (9 Septembre 2009)

indiana a dit:


> bonjour, si je comprends bien ma borne airport express ne me sert plus a rien. ou plutot elle fait car meme le pont entre la box et le mac.



tu peux y connecter ton imprimante et connecter la sortie son: elle en fait beaucoup non


----------

